# Common Betta Equipment (visual guide)



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought I would make a visual list of common Betta Equiptment that is often talked about here, and equiptment I've seen most in pictures posted here. Many many items are not listed. Prices I have listed are common in store prices I have seen, many can be found online much cheaper! (watch out for shipping though). This list is a work in progress, (I post it as I go I don't want to lose my work.)


Tanks, obviously these are the homes that your beta lives in, many tanks come with lighting and filtration systems included. Also many come with food samples that are not made for Bettas. I have avoided listing any tanks less than 2 gallons, as most on these forums agree they are too small. 



Walmart Tetra 5 gallon (glass): ~$30, includes: external power filter (with cartage), incandescent lighted hood, samples of fish food (not for Bettas.)





Aqueon Mini Bow (acrylic) 2.5 & 5 gallon: ~$45 (2.5) ~$60 (5) comes in black, blue, red, purple, orange, includes: integrated power filter (with cartage), incandescent lighted hood, sample water condioner and sample food (not for Bettas.) 




Marineland Eclipse (acrylic) 3, 6, 12 gallon: ~$50 (3), ~$80 (6), ~$130 (12), includes: integrated power filter (with cartage), with bio-wheel, florescent lighted hood. 




Petco Mini Hexagon 2 Gallon (acrylic) ~$25, includes: undergravel filter/w air pump, incandescent lighted hood. 






Top Fin Aqua Scene 2 gallon (acrylic) ~25, includes: undergravel filter/w air pump, incandescent lighted hood.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

I just learned I can only edit for 20 minutes. So I will post things in groups. 

Hawkeye 360 Aquaview 2 gallon (acrylic) ~$35, includes: undergravel filter /w airpump, led lighted hood (color changing)


Filters, highly recommended in a Betta tank, used to clean the water in between water changes, but does not replace the need to do so. Finding filters for Bettas is more difficult because you need one that will not create too much of a strong current in the water. 

Undergravel, uses the gravel of the tank as mechanical and biological filtration, cheap and never needs replacement cartridges, but provides no helpful chemical filtration. Requires an air pump.


External, usually for larger tanks above 5 gallons, clips onto the outside of your tank, mechanical, biological & chemical filtration. Some include Bio-wheels for more biological filtration. 


Internal, some fish tank lids do not allow you to attach an external filter onto the tank, internal filters are also more popular for smaller tanks, mechanical, biological & chemical filtration. 
Most common: Tetra Whisper Internal 2-10 gallons ~$15


Integrated, more expensive tanks come with the filter built into the lid of the tank itself, mechanical, biological & chemical filtration.


Air driven mini filters, small tanks under 5 gallons often are overpowered by the large power filters meant for 10 gallon or above tanks. These kinds of filters require an air pump (usually included), usually the cheapest. 
Most common:
Penn Plax Small Wold Filter ~$15 (with air pump) ~$6 (without air pump) 
Tetra Whisper 3i ~$11 (with air pump)


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

You forgot two excellent tanks:

Eclipse 2 gallon
http://www.finclub.com/explorer.html
Can be found NEW on ebay for $25. There is a user that commonly sells a 4 pack for $55. Has incandescent light and the standard Marineland filter with biowheel.

Eclipse Corner 5
My girlfriend, friend, and myself prefer these over pretty much all the others out there. Its the perfect size, easy to clean due to shape, and has the Marineland filter with biowheel. This unit will also fit a CFL 10watt bulb in-place of the incandescent.
http://www.petco.com/product/13809/Marineland-Eclipse-Corner-5-Aquarium-Kit.aspx


Also, you can not use a underground filter system if you want to have any plants.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

Synthisis said:


> You forgot two excellent tanks:
> 
> Eclipse 2 gallon
> http://www.finclub.com/explorer.html
> ...


You mean live plants? 

And the tank list is the most popular tanks (of course IMO) The corner 5 and Eclipse "explorer" are much more rare and harder to find, and more costly than their counterparts. 

But they are both good tanks! Several of my friends have had both of those tanks.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

Heaters, you Betta will require a heater, unless you keep your house more than 75*f all the time. 

Submersable, the all around go any where heater, you can place the heater in the tank horizontally to hide it better. 


Clipon, heaters that clipon to the back of your tank, pretty much obsolete now, considering submersibles have gotten competitive in terms of price. (Pictured left)


Preset, usually cheaper heaters, do not have a selectable dial, and will heat to one temp (Usually 78*f) the problem with thease heaters is if your Betta is sick and you want to raise the temp.. you cant.


Always on/heating pad, Simple when nothing else will work for your tank, you plug it in and it keeps your fish warm. The temp of the tank is directly related to your room temp though, which will cause temp fluctuations in the tank. Also if the tank gets too hot, it will keep heating. You will be required to check the temp of your tank every day to make sure its not too hot.


----------



## craiger75 (May 31, 2012)

Always on/heating pad, Simple when nothing else will work for your tank, you plug it in and it keeps your fish warm. The temp of the tank is directly related to your room temp though, which will cause temp fluctuations in the tank. Also if the tank gets too hot, it will keep heating. You will be required to check the temp of your tank every day to make sure its not too hot.
[/QUOTE]

I'm having heating issues. Do you have any recommends on brands/sizes for a 5gal? Maybe one I could slap on the side or back of the tank?


----------

